

Musk won't build hyperloop - sazpaz
http://www.businessinsider.com/musk-wont-build-hyperloop-himself-2013-8

======
deadfall
Anyone want to build this with me? But on a serious note it takes many years
for people to adopt to an idea. There are many people that love the fact they
could get someplace quicker but when the cost comes out we will think twice
about it.

